# Why we do this for a living



## SteveB (Apr 9, 2010)

Best Seats in the House ? Observation ? In Character, A Journal of Everyday Virtues by the John Templeton Foundation

Enjoy


----------



## wolf825 (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice...


thx! 

-w


----------



## littleowl (Apr 10, 2010)

That is a really good article. And I think it's funny whenever I meet someone new and tell them I work in theatre, they automatically just think it's doing acting.


----------



## renegadeblack (Apr 10, 2010)

littleowl said:


> That is a really good article. And I think it's funny whenever I meet someone new and tell them I work in theatre, they automatically just think it's doing acting.



Absolutely, I was at a conference the other weekend and someone automatically and it came up that I work in theatre. This person was then surprised that I didn't do a workshop with acting. Acting isnt the only thing that happens in theatre... half of the folks involved (if not more) are in some sort of crew.


----------



## seanandkate (Apr 10, 2010)

I remember having to attend an elbow-rubbing meet 'n greet for the opening night of the season at Wayne State university. One of the many blue-haired types sidled up to me: "And what part did you play?"
"I wasn't onstage actually. I designed the lights for the show."
** awkward pause **
"Well isn't that nice . . .!" as she moved off to someone else . . .
Off in the distance -- "And what part did you play?"


----------



## Tex (Apr 13, 2010)

LOL!
I was working at a theatre (as an actor) that catered to older folks. A fellow actor and I were in a cafe after the matinee and overheard a couple talking about the show at the salad bar. My friend asked if they had enjoyed the show. A woman replied, "Oh yes, it was wonderful! Were you there?"


----------



## Kelite (Apr 13, 2010)

Tex said:


> My friend asked if they had enjoyed the show. A woman replied, "Oh yes, it was wonderful! Were you there?"



Gotta love 'em! I'll bet she bakes some killer chocolate chip cookies for the grandkids tho!


----------



## Tex (Apr 13, 2010)

Kelite said:


> Gotta love 'em! I'll bet she bakes some killer chocolate chip cookies for the grandkids tho!


Yep. Nothing like the curtain going up and all you can see is blue hair and the reflection from the glasses. Then comes the phlem, candy wrappers and laughs that roll from the front to the back of the house as they tell each other what was said onstage. 
Paid the bills, though...


----------



## MPowers (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello, My name is Michael. I have a problem. I am an addict. My last theatre experiance was .....4 hours ago. 
Why do I do this???? I have tried to answer this question for over 50 years. I started as a dancer in the 50's, worked as an SM in NYC in the early 60's, discovered tech and design and "stayed the rest of my life!" I've tried to kick the habit. I drove trucks OTR for a couple of years, I worked for my Uncle, the one named Sam, for a couple years. The problem is.... I can't NOT do theatre. It's not tech or acting or dance (especially now at my age) that I can't not do, it's THEATRE that I can't not do. When I hear an opening night audience take that sudden breath in when the curtain opens or the oveture starts, or the sound of the curtain call applause, my chest swells, my eyes water because I know that what I did made those people think/change/enjoy. 
The most beautiful sight I can see is a bare stage with just a ghost light shining after a strike, because then there is this huge blank canvas just waiting for me to paint the next picture. 

Michael Powers, Project Manager, ETCP Certified Rigger-Theatre
Central lighting & Equipment, Des Moines Iowa, Central Lighting & Equipment


----------



## ship (Apr 20, 2010)

For me, it's not as much about what roles I played once explained what approximately I do for a career, more about who I'm working for right now or what shows I worked on. Can I get them tickets also normally comes up also immediately.

Met and helped talent in the past good and bad ones individuallly. not about them or the show specific, more about making the magic happen perhaps as a point beyond what was mentioned in the article. That concept of when art was made we helped make happen in doing our role perfectely if even for a moment as seen in conveying it to the audience. Perhaps that's in part our rush. We played a role in making art, not a prime role but with our help and talent other parts of the show in a combination pushed the live presentation sufficiently over the edge to the extent that in the view of those viewing it, art was made.

That's perhaps what we also strive for, and perhaps a bit of thanks and praise at times as shared from the talent and upper management. No longer techies' stage hands or roadies, but technitions in each's own right these days and not to lessen the extent of the past in also being pro at what they did.


----------



## Parker (Apr 21, 2010)

MPowers said:


> ...
> The most beautiful sight I can see is a bare stage with just a ghost light shining after a strike, because then there is this huge blank canvas just waiting for me to paint the next picture.



I could not agree more... I love that feeling after a strike!
"Now, bring me that horizon!"


----------

